# [SOLVED] computer restarts when watching videos



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

hi everyone.

my computer restarts when watching videos either on the internet or off my hard drive or even off a DVD.

i get a glimpse of the BSOD and then it restarts. sometimes its after a couple of mins and sometimes it lasts much longer, but rarely over 30-45mins.

i have searched around but it seems that all the solutions i have found are unique.


where do i start diagnosing this problem??? :4-dontkno


thanks in advance for your time


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

This is probably your video driver needs updating. First restart the computer and press F8 till you get the Advanced Boot menu (Safe Mode etc) If it's listed choose *Disable Automatic Restart after Error. *This will allow you to view the Blue Screen message. Next do you have a name brand computer (HP, Dell etc) or a Custom Built? Did you install a separate video card or are you using the onboard *VGA*? if the later and it is a name brand PC, go to the computer manufacturers *Support/Download Drivers* site and type in your service tag# or your make and model # and download the *Video/Display *driver for your model. You can also run this program when it is done go to *My Documents* and zip the file *TSF_XP_SUPPORT* and attach it in your next post. This will tell us what is causing the BSOD in your computer.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



spunk.funk said:


> This is probably your video driver needs updating. First restart the computer and press F8 till you get the Advanced Boot menu (Safe Mode etc) If it's listed choose *Disable Automatic Restart after Error. *This will allow you to view the Blue Screen message. Next do you have a name brand computer (HP, Dell etc) or a Custom Built? Did you install a separate video card or are you using the onboard *VGA*? if the later and it is a name brand PC, go to the computer manufacturers *Support/Download Drivers* site and type in your service tag# or your make and model # and download the *Video/Display *driver for your model. You can also run this program when it is done go to *My Documents* and zip the file *TSF_XP_SUPPORT* and attach it in your next post. This will tell us what is causing the BSOD in your computer.




thanks for the reply

i have just set my com to disable auto restart. i will play a vid in a min to see what happens.

my com is custom built but i did not build it, so i would have to find any details about the build.

i do know it has a seperate graphics card. according to my device manager it is a "radeon X300/X550/X1050 series"
i tried to update my drivers for that already using the device manager, but it says there are no new drivers.


i will go see if i can make it restart now.


i also forgot to mention that my mouse sometimes freezes for a few seconds and i get the sound like i am unplugging a device, then plugging it back in.
im not sure if it is relevant though. if not i can deal with that after i fix this.



thanks again for your reply.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

i have been playing a movie for 15 mins now and nothing has happened yet.
i have to go to bed because i need to get up for work, but i will do this again when i get a chance and let you know what happens.

thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

If your not exactly sure what model # your ATI Video card is,(350 550 and 1050 are 3 different model #'s) download speccy and once it scans your computer This will tell you everything you need to know including the Video card. Then go to the *ATI download drivers *site choose Find Driver on the top right then *Auto Detect and Install* or find your model # and download it and install it.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



spunk.funk said:


> If your not exactly sure what model # your ATI Video card is,(350 550 and 1050 are 3 different model #'s) download speccy and once it scans your computer This will tell you everything you need to know including the Video card. Then go to the *ATI download drivers *site choose Find Driver on the top right then *Auto Detect and Install* or find your model # and download it and install it..




i havent had a chance to try to get the BSOD yet, but i will download that program now and see if i can get some new drivers


thanks


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

speccy didnt show me the exact model so i looked inside the com and saw that it was an X350.
i downloaded what i thought was the correct drivers, but it seems that it was not. it was very confusing because they dont seem to support it properly anymore. my computer went weird so i used the device manager to search for updates and it put it all back to where it was.

i tried watching a movie and the BSOD came up and said "driver IRQL not less or equal".

so it does seem to be a driver problem.
after a very quick look on google i saw that it might be RAM related. is this true?

should my next step be to email ATI?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

In Speccy go up to *File/Publish Snapshot* copy the URL to the Clipboard and paste it into your next post. That will give *Dai* the info he is looking for, and it should tell us your video card model #. 
You can also download ISO image for *Memtest* in my signature, burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature and boot off of the newly created CD with one stick of RAM in at a time and run the tests for at least 7 passes each.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



dai said:


> what are you running
> video card
> cpu
> m/board
> ...




Generated by Piriform Speccy v1.12.265

```
24 Sep 2011 @ 15:37
Summary
Operating System
MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
CPU
AMD Athlon 64 3500+: 
45 °C
NewCastle 0.13um Technology
RAM
2.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR @ 157MHz (2.5-3-3-7)
Motherboard
939Dual-SATA2 (CPUSocket): 
35 °C
Graphics
17'' ([email protected])
LCD-E15X6 ([email protected])
256MB Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series (Sapphire/PCPartner)
256MB Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary (Sapphire/PCPartner)
CrossFire Disabled
Hard Drives
156GB Seagate ST316021 5AS SCSI Disk Device (SCSI): 
42 °C
Optical Drives
DVD-16X DVD-ROM BDV316E
PHILIPS PBDV1660P1
TYDUBC ZO5YZ8DANS SCSI CdRom Device
Audio
Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM)
Operating System
MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
Installation Date: 04 May 2009, 00:41
Windows Security Center
Firewall: 
Enabled
Windows Update
AutoUpdate: 
Download Automatically and Install at Set Scheduled time
Schedule Frequency: 
Every day
Schedule Time: 
3 am
Antivirus
Antivirus: 
Enabled
Company Name: 
AVG Technologies
Display Name: 
AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012
Product Version: 
2012.0
Environment Variables
USERPROFILE: 
C:\Documents and Settings\Pearson
SystemRoot: 
C:\WINDOWS
User Variables
TEMP: 
C:\Documents and Settings\Pearson\Local Settings\Temp
TMP: 
C:\Documents and Settings\Pearson\Local Settings\Temp
Machine Variables
ComSpec: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
Path
%C_IA32_REDIST11%bin\ia32
C:\WINDOWS\system32
C:\WINDOWS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\
C:\Program Files\Common Files\iZotope\Runtimes
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static
windir: 
C:\WINDOWS
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK: 
NO
OS: 
Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE: 
x86
PROCESSOR_LEVEL: 
15
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER: 
x86 Family 15 Model 15 Stepping 0, AuthenticAMD
PROCESSOR_REVISION: 
0f00
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS: 
1
PATHEXT: 
.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
TEMP: 
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
TMP: 
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
CLASSPATH
.
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\QTJava.zip
QTJAVA: 
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\QTJava.zip
KMP_DUPLICATE_LIB_OK: 
TRUE
C_IA32_REDIST11: 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\Shared Files\cpp\
Process List
alg.exe
Process ID: 
3252
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.69 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
3.71 MB
applemobiledeviceservice.exe
Process ID: 
2012
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
Memory Usage: 
2.80 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
2.80 MB
ati2evxx.exe
Process ID: 
1272
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.38 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
3.38 MB
ati2evxx.exe
Process ID: 
1508
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.88 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
3.88 MB
avgcsrvx.exe
Process ID: 
824
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
\??\C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgcsrvx.exe
Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
20 MB
avgemcx.exe
Process ID: 
2720
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgemcx.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.54 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.65 MB
avgidsagent.exe
Process ID: 
2260
avgnsx.exe
Process ID: 
2660
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgnsx.exe
Memory Usage: 
188 KB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB
avgrsx.exe
Process ID: 
792
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
\??\C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsx.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.29 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
130 MB
avgtray.exe
Process ID: 
2148
avgwdsvc.exe
Process ID: 
208
ccc.exe
Process ID: 
2448
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
38 MB
cledx.exe
Process ID: 
1588
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\Program Files\SyncroSoft\Pos\H2O\cledx.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.33 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.33 MB
csrss.exe
Process ID: 
1016
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
\??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.60 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.47 MB
ctdvddet.exe
Process ID: 
2096
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
Memory Usage: 
3.55 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
3.55 MB
ctfmon.exe
Process ID: 
2180
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
4.13 MB
cthelper.exe
Process ID: 
2076
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
Memory Usage: 
5.95 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.95 MB
ctsvccda.exe
Process ID: 
452
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
Memory Usage: 
1.56 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
1.56 MB
ctsysvol.exe
Process ID: 
2084
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.81 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.81 MB
explorer.exe
Process ID: 
1848
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
Memory Usage: 
26 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
26 MB
firefox.exe
Process ID: 
2928
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
Memory Usage: 
217 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
222 MB
fsusbexservice.exe
Process ID: 
500
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\FsUsbExService.Exe
Memory Usage: 
2.86 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
2.86 MB
jqs.exe
Process ID: 
528
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
Memory Usage: 
1.36 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB
lsass.exe
Process ID: 
1116
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Memory Usage: 
1.31 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.27 MB
mdnsresponder.exe
Process ID: 
432
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.77 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
3.77 MB
mom.exe
Process ID: 
2196
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.20 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB
mspmspsv.exe
Process ID: 
1752
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
Memory Usage: 
1.78 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
1.78 MB
plugin-container.exe
Process ID: 
256
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
Memory Usage: 
39 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
45 MB
raregistry.exe
Process ID: 
684
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Ralink\Common\RaRegistry.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.43 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
3.59 MB
raui.exe
Process ID: 
2456
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Ralink\Common\RaUI.exe
Memory Usage: 
10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
10 MB
rcman.exe
Process ID: 
2188
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\RemoteControl\RcMan.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.57 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.57 MB
services.exe
Process ID: 
1104
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.94 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
4.89 MB
smss.exe
Process ID: 
736
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
\SystemRoot\System32\smss.exe
Memory Usage: 
444 KB
Peak Memory Usage: 
480 KB
soundman.exe
Process ID: 
1452
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
Memory Usage: 
3.42 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
3.42 MB
speccy.exe
Process ID: 
2816
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Speccy\Speccy.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
44 MB
spoolsv.exe
Process ID: 
1724
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.28 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.35 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1936
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.54 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
3.55 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1608
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
4.11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1460
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.81 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
4.02 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1360
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.51 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
4.56 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1292
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.02 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.05 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1400
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
26 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
26 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1004
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.32 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
4.33 MB
system
Process ID: 
4
Memory Usage: 
117 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
243 MB
system idle process
Process ID: 
0
vsnpstd3.exe
Process ID: 
1792
User: 
Pearson
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd3.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.15 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
3.15 MB
wdfmgr.exe
Process ID: 
1536
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
Memory Usage: 
1.95 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
1.96 MB
winlogon.exe
Process ID: 
1060
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
\??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.38 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
18 MB
wmiprvse.exe
Process ID: 
2940
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.48 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.75 MB
TimeZone
TimeZone: 
GMT
TimeZone: 
GMT 0 Hours
Language: 
English
Country: 
United Kingdom
Currency: 
£
Date Format: 
dd/MM/yyyy
Time Format: 
HH:mm:ss
Power Profile
Active power scheme: 
Home/Office Desk
Hibernation: 
Disabled
Scheduler
27/09/2011 15:49;At 15:49 every Tue of every week, starting 03/05/2009: 
AppleSoftwareUpdate
Hotfixes
14/09/2011: 
Update for Windows XP (KB2616676)
14/09/2011: 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool - September 2011 (KB890830)
14/09/2011: 
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
06/09/2011: 
Update for Windows XP (KB2607712)
24/08/2011: 
Update for Windows XP (KB2570791)
16/08/2011: 
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool - August 2011 (KB890830)
Battery
AC line: 
Online
Battery full time: 
Unknown
Battery Charge %: 
Unknown
Battery State: 
No Battery
Amount of time remaining (sec) : 
Unknown
Services
Running: 
Alerter
Running: 
Apple Mobile Device
Running: 
Application Layer Gateway Service
Running: 
Ati HotKey Poller
Running: 
Automatic Updates
Running: 
AVG WatchDog
Running: 
AVGIDSAgent
Running: 
Bonjour Service
Running: 
COM+ Event System
Running: 
Creative Service for CDROM Access
Running: 
Cryptographic Services
Running: 
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Running: 
DHCP Client
Running: 
Distributed Link Tracking Client
Running: 
DNS Client
Running: 
Error Reporting Service
Running: 
Event Log
Running: 
Fast User Switching Compatibility
Running: 
FsUsbExService
Running: 
Help and Support
Running: 
HID Input Service
Running: 
IPSEC Services
Running: 
Java Quick Starter
Running: 
Logical Disk Manager
Running: 
Network Connections
Running: 
Network Location Awareness (NLA)
Running: 
Plug and Play
Running: 
Print Spooler
Running: 
Protected Storage
Running: 
Ralink Registry Writer
Running: 
Remote Access Connection Manager
Running: 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Running: 
Remote Registry
Running: 
Secondary Logon
Running: 
Security Accounts Manager
Running: 
Security Center
Running: 
Server
Running: 
Shell Hardware Detection
Running: 
SSDP Discovery Service
Running: 
System Event Notification
Running: 
System Restore Service
Running: 
Task Scheduler
Running: 
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Running: 
Telephony
Running: 
Terminal Services
Running: 
Themes
Running: 
WebClient
Running: 
Windows Audio
Running: 
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
Running: 
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Running: 
Windows Management Instrumentation
Running: 
Windows Time
Running: 
Windows User Mode Driver Framework
Running: 
WMDM PMSP Service
Running: 
Workstation
Stopped: 
.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86
Stopped: 
Acronis Scheduler2 Service
Stopped: 
Application Management
Stopped: 
ASP.NET State Service
Stopped: 
ATI Smart
Stopped: 
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Stopped: 
ClipBook
Stopped: 
COM+ System Application
Stopped: 
Computer Browser
Stopped: 
Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Stopped: 
Extensible Authentication Protocol Service
Stopped: 
FLEXnet Licensing Service
Stopped: 
Health Key and Certificate Management Service
Stopped: 
HTTP SSL
Stopped: 
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service
Stopped: 
Indexing Service
Stopped: 
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service
Stopped: 
Messenger
Stopped: 
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider
Stopped: 
Net Logon
Stopped: 
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
Stopped: 
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing
Stopped: 
Network Access Protection Agent
Stopped: 
Network DDE
Stopped: 
Network DDE DSDM
Stopped: 
Network Provisioning Service
Stopped: 
NT LM Security Support Provider
Stopped: 
Performance Logs and Alerts
Stopped: 
Portable Media Serial Number Service
Stopped: 
QoS RSVP
Stopped: 
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
Stopped: 
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager
Stopped: 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
Stopped: 
Removable Storage
Stopped: 
Routing and Remote Access
Stopped: 
Smart Card
Stopped: 
Telnet
Stopped: 
Uninterruptible Power Supply
Stopped: 
Universal Plug and Play Device Host
Stopped: 
Volume Shadow Copy
Stopped: 
Windows CardSpace
Stopped: 
Windows Installer
Stopped: 
Windows Management Instrumentation Driver Extensions
Stopped: 
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
Stopped: 
Wired AutoConfig
Stopped: 
Wireless Zero Configuration
Stopped: 
WMI Performance Adapter
Device Tree
ACPI Uniprocessor PC
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
System board
ACPI Power Button
ACPI Fixed Feature Button
PCI bus
PCI standard host CPU bridge
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
PCI standard host CPU bridge
ULi AGP v3.0 Controller
ALi 7101 Power Management Controller
ULi PCI Fast Ethernet Controller
PCI standard host CPU bridge
PCI standard host CPU bridge
PCI standard host CPU bridge
PCI standard host CPU bridge
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
Plug and Play Monitor
Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary
Plug and Play Monitor
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller
ST316021 5AS SCSI Disk Device
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Creative SB Audigy
Creative Game Port
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
PCI standard ISA bridge
ISAPNP Read Data Port
Programmable interrupt controller
Direct memory access controller
System timer
System CMOS/real time clock
System speaker
Numeric data processor
Standard Game Port
Motherboard resources
Motherboard resources
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Communications Port (COM1)
Motherboard resources
Standard floppy disk controller
Floppy disk drive
ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Printer Port Logical Interface
ALi M5229 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
Secondary IDE Channel
Primary IDE Channel
DVD-16X DVD-ROM BDV316E
PHILIPS PBDV1660P1
ALi PCI to USB Open Host Controller
USB Root Hub
USB Composite Device
USB Audio Device
USB Human Interface Device
HID-compliant mouse
ALi PCI to USB Open Host Controller
USB Root Hub
ALi PCI to USB Open Host Controller
USB Root Hub
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
USB Root Hub
802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card
Extended IO Bus
AS0O0EL3 IDE Controller
TYDUBC ZO5YZ8DANS SCSI CdRom Device
CPU
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Cores: 
1
Threads: 
1
Name: 
AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Code Name: 
NewCastle
Package: 
Socket 939
Technology: 
0.13um
Specification: 
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
Family: 
F
Extended Family: 
F
Model: 
F
Extended Model: 
F
Stepping: 
0
Revision: 
DH7-CG
Instructions: 
MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, AMD 64
Virtualization: 
Unsupported
Hyperthreading: 
Not supported
Fan Speed: 
3068 RPM
Bus Speed: 
200.0 MHz
Rated Bus Speed: 
800.0 MHz
Stock Core Speed: 
2200 MHz
Stock Bus Speed: 
200 MHz
Average Temperature: 
45 °C
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size: 
64 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size: 
64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size: 
512 KBytes
Core 0
Core Speed: 
2200.2 MHz
Multiplier: 
x 11.0
Bus Speed: 
200.0 MHz
Rated Bus Speed: 
800.0 MHz
Temperature: 
45 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID: 
0
RAM
Memory
Type: 
DDR
Size: 
2048 MBytes
Channels #: 
Dual
DRAM Frequency: 
157.2 MHz
CAS# Latency (CL): 
2.5 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): 
3 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP): 
3 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS): 
7 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC): 
10 clocks
Command Rate (CR): 
2T
Physical Memory
Memory Usage: 
47 %
Total Physical: 
2.00 GB
Available Physical: 
1.05 GB
Total Virtual: 
2.00 GB
Available Virtual: 
1.90 GB
SPD
Number Of SPD Modules: 
2
Slot #1
Type: 
DDR
Size: 
1024 MBytes
Manufacturer: 
Kingston
Max Bandwidth: 
PC2700 (166 MHz)
Part Number: 
F
Serial Number: 
703D4F5E
Week/year: 
44 / 08
SPD Ext.: 
EPP
JEDEC #2
Frequency: 
166.7 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
2.5
RAS# To CAS#: 
4
RAS# Precharge: 
4
tRAS: 
8
Voltage: 
2.500 V
JEDEC #1
Frequency: 
133.3 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
2.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
3
RAS# Precharge: 
3
tRAS: 
6
Voltage: 
2.500 V
Slot #2
Type: 
DDR
Size: 
1024 MBytes
Manufacturer: 
Kingston
Max Bandwidth: 
PC2700 (166 MHz)
Part Number: 
K
Serial Number: 
8F364792
Week/year: 
21 / 05
SPD Ext.: 
EPP
JEDEC #2
Frequency: 
166.7 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
2.5
RAS# To CAS#: 
4
RAS# Precharge: 
4
tRAS: 
8
Voltage: 
2.500 V
JEDEC #1
Frequency: 
133.3 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
2.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
3
RAS# Precharge: 
3
tRAS: 
6
Voltage: 
2.500 V
Motherboard
Model: 
939Dual-SATA2
Version: 
1.00
Chipset Vendor: 
ALI
Chipset Model: 
M1695
Chipset Revision: 
00
Southbridge Vendor: 
ALI
Southbridge Model: 
M1563
Southbridge Revision: 
70
System Temperature: 
35 °C
BIOS
Brand: 
American Megatrends Inc.
Version: 
P1.50
Date: 
12/06/2005
Voltage
CPU VCore: 
1.504 V
AUX: 
1.680 V
+3.3V: 
3.248 V
+5V: 
5.053 V
+12V: 
11.917 V
-12V: 
1.707 V
-5V: 
2.745 V
PCI Data
Graphics
Monitor
Name: 
17'' on Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
Current Resolution: 
1280x1024 pixels
Work Resolution: 
1280x994 pixels
State: 
enabled, primary, output devices support
Monitor Width: 
1280
Monitor Height: 
1024
Monitor BPP: 
32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency: 
60 Hz
Device: 
\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
Name: 
LCD-E15X6 on Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary
Current Resolution: 
1024x768 pixels
Work Resolution: 
1024x768 pixels
State: 
enabled, output devices support
Monitor Width: 
1024
Monitor Height: 
768
Monitor BPP: 
32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency: 
60 Hz
Device: 
\\.\DISPLAY2\Monitor0
Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
GPU: 
RV370
Device ID: 
1002-5B63
Subvendor: 
Sapphire/PCPartner (174B)
Current Performance Level: 
Level 1
Transistors: 
75 M
Release Date: 
Jul 2005
DirectX Support: 
9.0
DirectX Shader Model: 
2.0
OpenGL Support: 
2.0
Bios Core Clock: 
400.00
Bios Mem Clock: 
250.00
Driver: 
ati2mtag.sys
Driver version: 
6.14.10.6925
Crossfire: 
Disabled
BIOS Version: 
BK-ATI VER008.015.139.000
ROPs: 
4
Shaders: 
Vertex 4/Pixel 4
Memory: 
256 MB
Count of performance levels : 1
Level 0
Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary
GPU: 
RV370
Device ID: 
1002-5B73
Subvendor: 
Sapphire/PCPartner (174B)
Current Performance Level: 
Level 1
Transistors: 
75 M
Release Date: 
2004
DirectX Support: 
9.0
DirectX Shader Model: 
2.0
OpenGL Support: 
2.0
Bios Core Clock: 
400.00
Bios Mem Clock: 
250.00
Driver: 
ati2mtag.sys
Driver version: 
6.14.10.6925
Crossfire: 
Disabled
BIOS Version: 
BK-ATI VER008.015.139.000
ROPs: 
4
Shaders: 
Vertex 4/Pixel 4
Memory: 
256 MB
Count of performance levels : 1
Level 0
Hard Drives
ST316021 5AS SCSI Disk Device
Manufacturer: 
Seagate
Form Factor: 
3.5"
Serial Number: 
9RX37BFG
Serial Number: 
9RX37BFG
Capacity: 
156GB
Real size: 
160,041,886,208 bytes
RAID Type: 
None
S.M.A.R.T
01 Read Error Rate: 
118 (094 worst) Data 000BBBC9E0
03 Spin-Up Time: 
097 (097) Data 0000000000
04 Start/Stop Count: 
098 (098) Data 0000000B5C
05 Reallocated Sectors Count: 
100 (100) Data 0000000001
07 Seek Error Rate: 
085 (060) Data 00162698EF
09 Power-On Hours (POH): 
085 (085) Data 0000003559
0A Spin Retry Count: 
100 (100) Data 0000000000
0C Device Power Cycle Count: 
097 (097) Data 0000000C04
BB : 
013 (013) Data 0000000057
BD High Fly Writes (WDC): 
100 (100) Data 0000000000
BE Temperature Difference from 100: 
058 (050) Data 002E27002A
C2 Temperature: 
042 (050) Data 000000002A
C3 Hardware ECC Recovered: 
076 (059) Data 0001BEE9F7
C5 Current Pending Sector Count: 
100 (100) Data 0000000002
C6 Uncorrectable Sector Count: 
100 (100) Data 0000000002
C7 UltraDMA CRC Error Count: 
200 (190) Data 00000009C1
C8 Write Error Rate / Multi-Zone Error Rate: 
100 (253) Data 0000000000
CA Data Address Mark errors: 
100 (253) Data 0000000000
Temperature: 
42 °C
Temperature Range: 
ok (less than 50 °C)
Status: 
Good
Partition 0
Partition ID: 
Disk #0, Partition #0
Disk Letter: 
C:
File System: 
NTFS
Volume Serial Number: 
94CAC5B1
Size: 
149GB
Used Space: 
146GB (99%)
Free Space: 
2.57GB (1%)
Optical Drives
DVD-16X DVD-ROM BDV316E
Media Type: 
CD-ROM
Name: 
DVD-16X DVD-ROM BDV316E
Availability: 
Running/Full Power
Capabilities: 
Random Access, Supports Removable Media
Config Manager Error Code: 
Device is working properly
Config Manager User Config: 
FALSE
Drive: 
D:
Media Loaded: 
FALSE
SCSI Bus: 
0
SCSI Logical Unit: 
0
SCSI Port: 
0
SCSI Target Id: 
0
Status: 
OK
PHILIPS PBDV1660P1
Media Type: 
CD-ROM
Name: 
PHILIPS PBDV1660P1
Availability: 
Running/Full Power
Capabilities: 
Random Access, Supports Removable Media
Config Manager Error Code: 
Device is working properly
Config Manager User Config: 
FALSE
Drive: 
E:
Media Loaded: 
FALSE
SCSI Bus: 
0
SCSI Logical Unit: 
0
SCSI Port: 
0
SCSI Target Id: 
1
Status: 
OK
TYDUBC ZO5YZ8DANS SCSI CdRom Device
Media Type: 
CD-ROM
Name: 
TYDUBC ZO5YZ8DANS SCSI CdRom Device
Availability: 
Running/Full Power
Capabilities: 
Random Access, Supports Removable Media
Config Manager Error Code: 
Device is working properly
Config Manager User Config: 
FALSE
Drive: 
G:
Media Loaded: 
FALSE
SCSI Bus: 
0
SCSI Logical Unit: 
0
SCSI Port: 
3
SCSI Target Id: 
0
Status: 
OK
Audio
Sound Cards
Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM)
USB Audio Device
Playback Device
SB Audigy Audio [D880]
Recording Device
SB Audigy Audio [D880]
Peripherals
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Device Kind: 
Keyboard
Device Name: 
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Location: 
plugged into keyboard port
Driver
Date: 
7-1-2001
Version: 
5.1.2600.2180
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
HID-compliant mouse
Device Kind: 
Mouse
Device Name: 
HID-compliant mouse
Vendor: 
PixArt Imaging
Location: 
Location 0
Driver
Date: 
7-1-2001
Version: 
5.1.2600.0
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
USB Audio Device
Device Kind: 
Audio device
Device Name: 
USB Audio Device
Vendor: 
Cologne Chip Designs
Location: 
UMX 49 (Location 0)
Driver
Date: 
7-1-2001
Version: 
5.1.2535.0
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
Network
You are connected to the internet
Connected through: 
802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type: 
Ethernet
NetBIOS over TCP/IP: 
Enabled via DHCP
NETBIOS Node Type: 
Mixed node
Link Speed: 
0 kbps
Computer Name
NetBIOS Name
DNS Name: 
your-9f11fbc688
Domain Name: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
Remote Desktop
Console
State: 
Active
Domain: 
YOUR-9F11FBC688
WinInet Info
LAN Connection
Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
Adapters List
802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card - Packet Scheduler Miniport
ULi PCI Fast Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Network Shares
No network shares
```


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



spunk.funk said:


> In Speccy go up to *File/Publish Snapshot* copy the URL to the Clipboard and paste it into your next post. That will give *Dai* the info he is looking for, and it should tell us your video card model #.
> You can also download ISO image for *Memtest* in my signature, burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature and boot off of the newly created CD with one stick of RAM in at a time and run the tests for at least 7 passes each.


thanks. i will try this in a bit. i assume deamon tools lite will be ok to mount with.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

only want the info asked for

1 video card or 2

power supply details


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



spunk.funk said:


> In Speccy go up to *File/Publish Snapshot* copy the URL to the Clipboard and paste it into your next post. That will give *Dai* the info he is looking for, and it should tell us your video card model #.
> You can also download ISO image for *Memtest* in my signature, burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature and boot off of the newly created CD with one stick of RAM in at a time and run the tests for at least 7 passes each.


You could have saved a lot of space if you would have followed the suggestion in the Quote and just published the URL in Speccy (Go to *File/Publish Snapshot*) . As for *Memtest*, you have to run it outside of Windows, so it needs to be burned to a CD.
Can you open the case and tell us the Make and Model # of the Power Supply Unit (PSU) and the wattage? 
*Dai*: according to the Speccy report here are the PSU 12 V lines: +12V: 11.917 V; -12V: 1.707 V
And Video Card: 256MB Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series (Sapphire/PCPartner)
256MB Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary (Sapphire/PCPartner)


----------



## xpert71 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

i read what§s your problem and belive me its a hard disk problem.try with another harddisk if you have one


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



dai said:


> only want the info asked for
> 
> 1 video card or 2
> 
> power supply details


sorry. 
i have only got one graphics card, which is the Radeon X350.

the power supply i am not too sure about, but spunk funk seems to have answered that for me.

thanks for the help


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



xpert71 said:


> i read what§s your problem and belive me its a hard disk problem.try with another harddisk if you have one


i havent got one. what makes you say that though? it doesnt seem like a HD problem.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



spunk.funk said:


> Can you open the computer case and tell us the Make and Model # of the Power Supply Unit (PSU) and the wattage? Listed on the label of the PSU


Could you please try the suggestion in the Quote? This info is not listed in the Speccy report.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

sorry. getting a bit overwhelmed with all these things to do 

i will do that now and report back asap.

i downloaded the 2 things from your sig but i cant find a disk right now so i might have to buy some and come back to that.

i watched some TV earlier and after about 20-30 mins it shut off and seems to keep doing it every 5 mins or so now even without watching any videos of any kind.

i will try to find out what my PSU is now.


thanks


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



spunk.funk said:


> Could you please try the suggestion in the Quote? This info is not listed in the Speccy report.


the model is:
LC-A300ATX

is it the wrong supply? it has worked for years so far.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

my computer has not stopped giving me the BSOD for about an hour or so now but i have noticed a change in the error message.

now it is telling me to run a system diagnostic utility supplied by my hardware manufacturer. in particular, run a memory check. check for faulty or mismatched memory and to try changing video adapters.
this is looking more like a RAM problem now i think???
i have got a spare RAM around. i will try swapping them around to see if there is a particular RAM that is causing problems.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

see if you can borrow a 80+quality 550w to try in it


----------



## LitZ (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

Honestly, I feel it's a heat issue. What are your temps GPU and CPU when running videos?

Flash videos are CPU heavy where DVDs are GPU heavy.

LitZ

PS: I saw 45 C when you ran the speccy; however, is that idle? You have until ~70 C on your CPU but might spike really high with videos. In addition, looking to the time of day you posted the temp, it might not have been running long.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



dai said:


> see if you can borrow a 80+quality 550w to try in it


my friend might have one. i will ask him.

thanks


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



LitZ said:


> Honestly, I feel it's a heat issue. What are your temps GPU and CPU when running videos?
> 
> Flash videos are CPU heavy where DVDs are GPU heavy.
> 
> ...


i think it was pretty much idol. i will compare temps while watching a video and report back.

thanks


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

i watched TV for about 1hour and 15mins. the CPU temp went from 44°C to about 48-50°C but it did not restart.

i will keep speccy up every time i watch a movie from now on and monitor the temp to see if it gets too hot.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

the computer restarted while using a music production program twice today. i was using some maybe slightly "heavy on the graphics" things, but i dont think they are anything like watching movies.
both times i restarted it immediately and checked the temperature, and both times it was around its standard 44°C area. how quickly can it cool down?

i have moved my 2 RAMs to the other 2 slots, so if its a RAM slot that should help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

44c isn't extremely hot, but to eliminate heat issues, you can shut down the computer and remove the Heat Sync and replace the Thermal Gel


----------



## xpert71 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

check if the fan of your graphic card is ok.check the procesor cooler.clean them for dust.and if the problem persist as i wrote in my past post check your hard disk for bads.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

thanks for the replies.
heres the latest update 

i opened up the computer and cleaned a LOT of dust out of it. i deep cleaned the fans and heat sinks, including the graphics card. there was a lot of dust in there but it still did not fix the problem.
i have also taken one of the RAMs out and will be trying the next one asap because it still restarted.

however, one possibly good thing is that i went through the drivers again and tried to update them in case i missed something. turns out i successfully updated my secondary graphics card driver.
the problem is im not sure if it had been updated before i messed the update up last. in other words it might have been up to date when the problem started, but im not sure.
fingers crossed, lets see how this goes.

thanks everyone.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

I noticed that you have 2GB RAM 
- 2x1GB sticks 
- both Kingston
- same speed
- 1 manufactured in 2005
- 1 " " in 2008


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

i thought i fixed this yesterday. i found a couple of things that had out of date drivers. but after updating a couple the rest started to do weird things saying i didnt have access. i tried in safe mode and it told me i had the latest versions.

i have since regained a bit of stability and updated a couple of things. fingers crossed they are the things that are causing problems!

still waiting for a disk to test my RAM though. but i have tried both RAMs on their own, and both in but in different slots and it still happened. could it still be a RAM problem?


----------



## xpert71 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

test the ram.look at the video card fan if is working.maybe is a overheating problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

Did you swap PSU as *dai* recommended?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...hen-watching-videos-602200-2.html#post3450031


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

hello again everyone and thank you all for your help.
sorry i havent replied for so long. my computer decided to go absolutely crazy on me and left me with a vegetable computer which didnt even start properly. it automatically tried to run chkdsk's but it wouldnt run because things were missing e.t.c. e.t.c. e.t.c.

in the end i ran the chkdsk from the windows disk and things started to look up.
im not sure if this has fixed my original problem yet, but i know the mouse still freezes sometimes.

this time i have a new problem though, my firewall has disappeared and i cant start it.
when i try to start ICS i get a message saying it cant start ICS "error 1068" e.t.c.
i think the reason is because i have no network connections.
so i try to start my network connections and i get a message saying could not start network connections "error 126" e.t.c.


i know im kind of changing the topic here, but, any ideas on this one?
as for the original topic, i havent been able to try a different PSU yet, and i still havent been able to test my RAM yet, although i should be able to test my RAM as soon as i fix the firewall with a method a friend told me about where i can use a USB drive.

thanks again everyone. i know ive been a pain and i appreciate all your help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

1) Reset the Winsock. 
a) Go to Start/Run and type CMD and press enter in the command prompt. 
b) Type the command *Netsh winsock reset* and press ENTER. 
c) This won't take effect until after you re-boot in step 4. 
2) Install and run a spyware-removal program. 
Some spyware won't let you activate your firewall, for obvious reasons. 
Malwarebytes and Spybot Search & Destroy are recommended. 
3) Make sure the ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) service is set to 
start automatically. 
Go to Start/Run and type *Services.msc* and press enter
Scroll to the bottom of the list; double-click *Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)*
e) Make sure the Startup type is set to *Automatic*. Make sure the Service is *Started*
4) Restart your system. 
5) Your firewall should now be up. Check it by going to the Control 
Panel. 
a) Double-click the Security Center Icon 
b) The firewall section will be green and say "ON".


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

thanks for the reply.
i didnt even get past step one  
after typing Netsh winsock reset and pressing enter i got the following error:
"this application has failed to start because RASAPI32.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem."

do i need to fix my registry? if so can you recommend a tool to do it?

thank you


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

i managed to fix the firewall problem and all the others that came with it.
the problem was i had a SP2 disk and i had SP3 on my computer. when i used the disk to fix the computer it didnt repair the SP3 things! i cant believe it was that obvious all along!
i uninstalled SP3 and repaired windows with the disk, then reinstalled SP3. it is fixed now.

the original problem still exists though 

today i tested my RAM using memtest and i ran 2 passes with 0 errors, so its not a RAM problem.
i still havent managed to get a PSU to test but im working on it.

any other ideas?

thanks everyone


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

slipstream sp3 into the sp2 disk with nlite and in future use the slipstreamed disk as your system disk

nLite - Deployment Tool for the bootable Unattended Windows installation - Download


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

thanks for the idea dai. i didnt know you could do that, but after googling it it seems pretty simple. i will get on that.

thanks


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

hi everyone, im back again.
i still havent fixed the problem but ive managed to get a PSU. i dont want to put it in though unless i know its not going to ruin anything and i know its going to work.
what are the important specs on the PSU that i need to know before i can put it in the computer?

thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

PSU's have no particular specs other then being more powerful and a better brand then the one you had previously. As long as the PSU is 550 watts or better and not a generic brand it's all good. The only thing you can mess up is having static electricity on your body when you put your hands in your computer. Other then that it's a piece of cake.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

i tried the other PSU and the problem is still there. neither of them are 550W though. the one i was using before is 300W, but it must be ok because i used it for about 5 years with no problems.

now im getting lost


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

make
model
wattage of the other one you tried


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

FSP group inc.

model: FSP250-60PNA (PF)

max out power: 250W

the old PSU had a max out power of 300W. when i took it out it was filthy! i have cleaned it up but havent tried putting it back in since because the problem carried on.

thanks for the help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

if you want to avoid problems, I would get a new PSU that is at least 450 Watts preferably 550 or greater.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

i put the old PSU back in after giving it a good clean and the problem is still there 

@spunk.funk
the old PSU worked fine for years. would not having enough wattage cause problems gradually?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

overtime the m/b and components draw more and the power supply supplies less

when the gap widens to much you start to get problems till eventually the psu goes

if your lucky it just dies

unlucky it takes other components with it


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

i bought a used computer from somebody i work with and put the sound card, graphics card and HD into it. i can now boot into my old OS using the new computer and so far i havent had the problem.
this suggests to me that it was either the RAM or PSU. the RAM cleared 2 passes of memtest so its likely to be the PSU.

i will try the old PSU in the new computer at some point to see if the problem occurs and if it doesnt i will try the RAM in another computer.

thanks for all the help guys, i really appreciate it. even though i didnt actually get to the root of the problem yet i have learnt a lot from you all.

if anybody is still interested in knowing the verdict when i finally do get to the bottom of it then let me know and ill be sure to come back and let you know.

thanks again everyone.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

Hi - 

Be sure to validate the OS - Genuine Microsoft Software

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

if moving the HD to the new computer has stopped the problem doesnt that indicate that its a hardware problem, not an OS problem?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*



tunno1 said:


> i bought a used computer from somebody i work with and put the sound card, graphics card and HD into it. i can now boot into my old OS using the new computer ...


Did you reinstall Windows onto the HDD after it was placed in the new system?


If not, with the new system, Windows may revert to non-Genuine status.

You may experience - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925582

It's best to validate the OS before that happens.

www.microsoft.com/genuine/validate

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

i have not yet uninstalled windows from the old drive, but i have installed it on the new drive and plan to uninstall it from the old drive and use it as a spare drive once everything is copied over.
do i need to validate it to do this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

You can attach the old HDD to your computer either as a Slave Drive or with a USB Adapter and drag and drop your files from the old HDD to the new computer. But you will want to activate the new Windows as soon as possible to not create other problems.


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

ok ill do that, thanks.

do i just go to the microsoft site to do that?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

You can activate Windows on the internet or through a phone call


----------



## tunno1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

done it. thanks for the help.

i forgot how much work it would be upgrading the computer 

thanks everyone for the help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: computer restarts when watching videos*

You are welcome! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

